# Social Improvement plan 2009



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

2008 Summary

So in 2008 my only goal was to fix my mentallity for interacting with people. I did quite a bit to do this. As well as the excersizes in Social Improvement plan 2008 thread, I made alot of lists:

List of good things about me (109 things)
List of things Im grateful for (258 things)
List of achievements in life (72 things)
List of compliments recieved in life (68 compliments)
List of fun things to do with others (56 thing and still in progress)

After doing these lists, I found I had formed a habit of automaticallly thinking about new stuff as they happened in my life 
which shows how beneficial list making can be

All the lists, cept for "fun things to do with others" (since its still being made) have been hung on my wall by my bed so i can review them regularily. nightlights have been pointed at them and are set to automatically turn on at night, so i can review them on those nights when Im lying awake in bed

I also photoshopped my head into a picture of what exactly I want to achieve and hung that on my wall.

Some of the negative issues of 2008 I had that were hindering my progress were:
"Animals have it easier! humans suck for making talking a requirement!"
"Xmas sucks cause i get no gifts"
"Girls have it easier!"
"I wanna die!"
"I shouldnt have to pay on date!"

these were all resolved as follows:

Animals get hunted, be pets or are farmed and killed. Talking as a requirement helps prevent people you dont want touching you from touching you. Talking can be used to enhance a relationship to something greater than any animal can achieve!

I dont even want gifts. I like to do my own shopping to avoid buying anything unneccary cause I hate clutter. the only reason i wanted gifts is cause I wanted to feel loved. I can get loving relationships threw interacting and caring about people, which shall be done! 

Girls have alot of problems I never have to deal with. I wasnt even noticing them. I was just in a grass is greener on the other side mentallity and just focusing on the negatives of being a guy. Im just finding the wrong reasons for my lack of relationships. the real reason is cause I dont interact enough and care for people enough, and thats the only reason!

I dont really wanna die, Ive just been feeling like that to express suicidal thoughts to get people to care about me. A far better way to get people to care about me is threw talking with them and caring for them first to show then how its done and so they reciprocate

dating has nothing to do with money! its for getting to know the other person. whoever pays is irrelevant.


so, I think my mental state is good now

I will always keep improving it still, but its time to start actually interacting more with people, and that takes me to my 2009 social improvement plan!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

my 2 social new years resolutions are set:

1) Get a girlfriend
Why: so I have someone to have fun with all the time
How: start talking alot with girls, beginning with webcam, then mic then webcam+mic, then real life 

2) Start loving to interact with people
Why: cause it can be fun, and i like fun
How: start talking alot with people, beginning with webcam, then mic then webcam+mic, then real life


Originally, i thought cutting off computer wouldd get me out of the house meeting people. but i realize now that out there isnt my domain. my main place is on the computer, and how fortuate it is that you ccan meet people online from the comfort of home!

Its so much easier to control the environment online too. I can chose who i chat with, chose how I chat. I can use SAS people, which will make it way easier, since we all understand each other

Ok, so heres the step by step plan:

1)I will start talking to people with the webcam and typing first, so i get comfortable being seen. 

2)I will start using the mic, but without the webcam, so im not worried about how i look, just focusing on keeping good thoughts

3)I then use both the mic and webcam! this is as close as it gets to real life, and its pretty close.

4) Time to go out and interact face to face with people! probably alot of it will be with people i met online


so, weèll see how this goes !


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, got the webcam

Ive been playing around with it a little too much









but yeah, anyway, time to get down to business!!


----------



## Osmany (Jan 4, 2009)

congratulations on your sense of humor


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

You should at least just go to clubs, parties and stuff, even though you don't talk to anyone. You gotta throw yourself out there, I know it sounds scary, but you have too. At least with the level of anxiety I have, I throw myself in the fray even though I'm too scared to talk to chicks, I just hang around with my friends and try to find a sense of comfort. I'm developing it bit by bit and it's getting better. I just have to get over that final hurdle. 

In my opinion, you got the tools to get any chick you want. But tools don't mean anything if you don't have game. Get a wingman, one that has the confidence thing, but not the looks and could use a good looking dude like you to attract some birds.

Even with the webcam, don't be upset that something doesn't happen. Just think about having fun and be happy, good things will come.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

i could go to clubs and bars, but i got no one to go with. its as hard to make friends as it is to make girlfriends.

I used to go alone, but i would just stand there all night bored off my *** and no one ever talks to me, cept for the waitress trying to sell drinks


----------

